# Looking to learn advanced HTML/CSS



## DanTekGeek (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi,
I am looking to learn advanced HTML and CSS. Currently the only HTML tags I know are 
	
	



```
<br> <hr> <a href..> <i> <b> <u>
```
 ect. the basic basic stuff. Im currently in highschool, so I dont have time to take classes or anything. Does anyone know of any good recources or books to help me out?


----------



## chevy (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.w3schools.com/css
http://www.w3schools.com/html


----------



## mdnky (Oct 9, 2004)

If you can swing it ($23.80 @ amazon.com), pick up Zeldman's book "Designing with Web Standards".  Eric Meyer also has some good books out there.

Some all around good links for inspiration or reference are (*Bold are the ones to really pay attention too*):
*http://www.alistapart.com*
http://www.cssvault.com
http://www.csszengarden.com
http://www.cssbeauty.com
http://www.stylegala.com
*http://www.stopdesign.com (Doug Bowman)*
http://www.smalltransport.com/resources/ (Jeremy Koempel)  [This page has alot of good links, some of which are listed here already]
*http://www.zeldman.com/ (Jeffrey Zeldman)*
http://www.simplebits.com/ (Dan Cederholm)
*http://www.mezzoblue.com/ (Dave Shea)*
http://www.daringfireball.net/ (John Gruber)
*http://www.shauninman.com/ (Shaun Inman)*
*http://www.meyerweb.com/ (Eric Meyer)*
http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/journal/ (John Hicks)

*http://css.maxdesign.com.au/ (Russ Weakley of WSG) [Tutorials]
http://www.maxdesign.com.au/presentation/ (Russ Weakley of WSG) [More Tutorials]*

http://webstandardsgroup.org/ [aka WSG.  Online community of developers who support standards...mailing list available and an excellent place to get questions answered.]


----------



## mrfluffy (Oct 10, 2004)

Dan Cederholm's book is a great one to get with the Zeldman book


----------



## mr. k (Oct 10, 2004)

Read the specifications for both languages... 
http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/
http://www.w3.org/Style/CSS/


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 19, 2004)

I find that the best thing for any programming language is a reference book moreso than an instruction manual. SAMS HTML 4 in 24 Hours is a great reference book which also functions as a useful instruction manual. It's indispensable once for when you're sitting looking at a page wondering something, and needing syntax help.

Also, when you see sites that are interesting or which are formatted in an interesting way, view the source code and find out how they did it.

Do online tutorials.


----------



## shorty114 (Oct 19, 2004)

try some of the Dummies books...start with the basic ones, and then go onto more specific advanced ones, such as CSS for Dummies, etc.

http://www.dummies.com/


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 20, 2004)

I started with html and that type of thing in the mid-90s and what was suggested to me and i actually liked this way was to surf and find a page you like and then look at the code.  obviously unless they comment the code there is no explainations this way, but as long as you have a decent understanding of the basics it could be useful.


----------

